# Rugrats Theory



## Devin (Jan 4, 2013)

Spoiler



This theory says that there is more behind Nickelodeon’s Rugrats besides being a cute show for little kids to watch. In fact, some people are saying that the show has this whole psychological meaning behind it centering around Angelica having a psychotic break at the age of 3 after having too many traumatic accidents happen in her family at such a young age.

All of the rugrats are a figment of Angelica’s imagination. Now that’s not so horrible by itself, but then we learn why Angelica made them up.
Chuckie died with his mother in childbirth. This is why his dad is always so worried about him in the show.
Tommy was stillborn, making his dad have some kind of break and sit in the basement to make toys for the son he was supposed to have.
The DeVilles had an abortion. Angelica never found out if the baby was supposed to be a boy or a girl so she decided to make it twins. Then, she gave them matching names and personas because there probably would have been only one child if there was no abortion.
The reason behind these delusions have been blamed on Angelica’s nonexistent relationship with her mother and her manipulative one with her father. Thus, Angelica had no one to turn to when she needed help dealing with the babies’ deaths and resorted to making up the lives they should have lived.
In All Grown Up, Angelica is a bipolar schizophrenic addicted to narcotics and heroin because they help her keep her delusions alive. At this point, we learn that Angelica’s biological mom died from a heroin overdose and Angelica’s disease because she’s a crack baby. Her real mom’s name was Cynthia, hence her doll’s name. The woman from “Rugrats” who was Angelica’s mother is really her gold-digging step-mom who Angelica idolized.

When “All Grown Up” was canceled, Angelica died of an overdose just like her mother.

Dil is the only baby who isn’t fictional. However, Angelica never accepted him as being real and accidentally hit him too hard while trying to make him go away once, resulting in brain damage. This is why he’s such an odd child in “All Grown Up.”

Suzie was actually Angelica’s friend. The theory says that she grew up to become a psychologist and joined the Nickelodeon team to invent the “Rugrats” TV show, finally explaining the origin of the theory.


 
 Saw this on facebook, and had to repost.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 4, 2013)

i remember seeing this on Didyouknowgaming.
yeah,DYKG.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 4, 2013)

Lol what?
I can never watch that with the same perspective anymore.


----------



## Rizsparky (Jan 4, 2013)

My childhood is ruined.... that picture is extremely creepy too


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 4, 2013)

i think this is from here


----------



## emigre (Jan 4, 2013)

That's some pretty good bullshit.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 4, 2013)

Very strange... completely retarded, but very still very strange.

it's odd how some peoples minds work.


----------



## AACThaKid (Jan 4, 2013)

wow, my girl was just telling me about this, this was one of my all-time fave shows


----------



## raulpica (Jan 4, 2013)

emigre said:


> That's some pretty good bullshit.


This. Way too forced on too many things.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 4, 2013)

This....this....it's so...so......OLD! Seriously, the original came out in 2011. As far as internet goes, people have gotta be pretty late to the party if this is still being passed around.
Anyways, I heard about this awhile ago, and it's ridiculous. If you actually believe it, you are one gullible person.


----------



## Chary (Jan 4, 2013)

Well...that's...weird.


----------



## AACThaKid (Jan 4, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> This....this....it's so...so......OLD! Seriously, the original came out in 2011. As far as internet goes, people have gotta be pretty late to the party if this is still being passed around.
> Anyways, I heard about this awhile ago, and it's ridiculous. If you actually believe it, you are one gullible person.


^^^^^ This

for me the “All Grown Up" part is new to me


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 4, 2013)

I think y'all should read this article (it has the rugrats one too) about some fan theories about popular cartoons.

http://www.cracked.com/article_19882_6-insane-but-convincing-fan-theories-about-kids-cartoons.html
Ok for some reason i cant put the link in spoiler tags and when you click it, it adds the [/spoiler] but just delete that and it should load fine >.<


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 4, 2013)

or you know its just a tv show about talking babies and their adventures
but if you want to sit in the corner cutting yourself while watching this show because your belived a bunch of bs from 4chan thats fine too


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't buy it. Not because this was one of my childhood shows, but because it's simply retarded. Yeah, my reasoning sucks.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 4, 2013)

Rugrats is already a series about continued parental neglect. Is there really a need to make it any more "depressing"?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 4, 2013)

Man this is old. But agreed with others, it sounds way too forced to be true.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 4, 2013)

There's no reasoning behind it. Why would she be having so much interaction with these other families? Why would they interact with the babies if they're all figments of Angelica's imagination? This would only work if nobody ever interacted with the babies other than Angelica.


----------



## Devin (Jan 4, 2013)

Fan fictional plot yes, still a interesting read. You can really put a twist on such a simple story. Put logic into a show. (Whether it be fictitious logic at that.) And you're bound to see some freaky things. Tom and Jerry is a show about cats, and mouse attempting to kill each other. Power Puff Girls is a show about a scientist creating little children, and then wreaking havoc upon a city. Adventure time could for all we know be about a boy in a coma dreaming about going on adventures with his dog.

So many factors could change depending on the person who is changing thems imagination. (Title says theory, and not fact.)

Those who keep referencing that it's old-> Get over it, I posted it today.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 4, 2013)

You should find some of the various other show-theories out there. Some are a lot worse than this one.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jan 4, 2013)

I've already known this for a couple of years,has anyone heard about the origin of hello kitty? It's pretty creepy.


----------



## Devin (Jan 4, 2013)

1stClassZackFair said:


> I've already known this for a couple of years,has anyone heard about the origin of hello kitty? It's pretty creepy.


 
Don't tell it to DinohScene..


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 4, 2013)

Devin said:


> Adventure time could for all we know be about a boy in a coma dreaming about going on adventures with his dog.


It actually references to a post apocalyptic Earth, in which Finn is the last Human alive (Except maybe Ice King according to the back story) And hes living in a mutated world. Hence all the old tech still around, the nuclear bombs lying in dirt, the "Mushroom war" being a reference to a mushroom cloud, etc.
/Nerd moment


----------



## Devin (Jan 4, 2013)

;A;


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jan 4, 2013)

Take a look at these,they're pretty interesting
Ed Edd n Eddy


Hello Kitty
http://www.scaryforkids.com/hello-kitty/

Courage


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 4, 2013)

ok, no more gbatemp for today.


----------



## dgwillia (Jan 4, 2013)

The beginning part seemed like it could have been real, but the All Grown Up part just felt like someone was grasping for straws. Either way, everytime I hear one of these theories, it makes it damn near impossible for me to watch the show again without over analyzing things <_<


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2013)

Also, Ash is in a coma and his Pokemon journey is a dream.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 4, 2013)

Devin said:


> ;A;


lol I find it funny that people still made stuff like this even with the official explanation of what the Land of Ooo really is and what had happened previously. Apparently there are easter eggs all over the show to confirm it even further. I gotta watch more of this.


----------



## tofast4u (Jan 4, 2013)

And I actually believed it at first...


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Man. I don't usually approve of theories and conspiracies but, reading this in the morning and checking out all the links here, this was some well-done mind candy. 8.5/10 would read again! I really don't know of much theories (quite unfortunately) besides the Illuminati in hip-hop and pop music and magicians being a result of the devil. Not really much on cartoons. Even though my grandmother considers TV and Rock music Evil!


----------



## Chary (Jan 4, 2013)

These theories are actually really entertaining to read.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 4, 2013)

Did you know the Star Wars series is actually one long game of DnD?

Anyway, here's obligatory Cracked article. And, of course, you can't forget the "Post-War Pokemon World" theory.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 4, 2013)

...
Fortunately I always hated the Rugrats as a kid...


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 5, 2013)

Its not just limited to Shows guys. I think its time you read the terrible story of Animal Crossing...
http://lparchive.org/Animal-Crossing/


----------



## no_chocobo (Jan 5, 2013)

that image!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Jan 5, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Its not just limited to Shows guys. I think its time you read the terrible story of Animal Crossing...
> http://lparchive.org/Animal-Crossing/


 
Now I wanna wonder about theories that work with Rayman and all Rabbids games!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 5, 2013)

Charlie Harper is alive


----------



## Flood (Jan 5, 2013)

Ive known about this for a while. They are always too forced though.
My gf was telling me one about the nightmare before Christmas how everyone died and the stupid thing about that one is that no one died of natural causes.


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 5, 2013)

Ugh.  Well, I've read about this before, but the picture of "real life" Angelica and others is...yeah...scarring.

I like the ideas in the show, just not the fact that the parents are never there!


----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2013)

Bah, the Rugrats hide a darker secret than that.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh god, the one thing that actually makes my childhood hurt is how much that makes sense.
o.O


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure the creators of the Rugrats were thinking about making a show about the nervous breakdown of a 4yrs old child...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 6, 2013)

This is remarkably old. Intriguing concept, yes, but totally fabricated.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 6, 2013)

It would be a good theory if it wasn't so shit.


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2013)

All those forced fan "shock theories" are nothing compared to what the actual authors come up with when they're sick and tired of their characters. For example, it is canonical that Garfield is delusional (and possibly dead), wandering the ruins of the Arbucle home, hallucinating Jon and Odie. See for yourself: the arc starts here and ends here.  




> An imagination is a powerful tool. It can tint memories of the past, shade perceptions of the present, or paint a future so vivid that it can entice... or terrify, all depending upon how we conduct ourselves today.



And that's just the one that made it to print.


----------

